# What's wrong with my Angel?



## slipknotsteve (Mar 27, 2012)

What's wrong with my Angel?

His gill cover is gone and the red interior is exposed, its been getting worse over 1 month. He seems healthy and active, its only the right gill and only that fish no other fish have this problem.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you sure it was ever there? Some angels seem to have them missing right from the start. Either born without or had it damaged when they were tiny. "Blushing" angels have transparent ones you can't see, but usually have both sides alike. 

But it could be a recent injury. Fish can live without them, but it may increase the odds of disease. Do you see anything like flukes or fungal infection?


----------



## slipknotsteve (Mar 27, 2012)

when io first go him up untill the past mo nth he has always had perfect gills, i have no idea what it is, since its only one gill and no other fish in the tank ave any problems other then my elephant nose fish who seem to have lost their snouts and there is white on the tips like bonish, heres pics,

angel: http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t446/slipknotsteve/IMAG0827.jpg

peters elephant nose: 

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t446/slipknotsteve/IMAG0840.jpg

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t446/slipknotsteve/IMAG0847.jpg

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t446/slipknotsteve/IMAG0839.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe something like fin rot? Did you check ammonia and pH?


----------

